# Windows 10 Time Limit To Downgrade To Windows 7 Or Windows 8.1



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you decide you don't want or don't like Windows 10 and you want to downgrade to Windows 7 or Windows 8.1, you have 30 days from the upgrade date to do it, or else you'll need to do a clean reinstall.

You can read about it here.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/wind...rade-after-installing-windows-10-488323.shtml

http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-...back-to-windows-7-or-windows-8-1-488317.shtml

---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Huh, good to know. Thanks, *flavallee*.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I wasn't sure if the final July 29th release of Windows 10 would allow someone to go back to Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 like the preview release of Windows 10 does.

I predict a lot of people will be wanting to go back. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

My understanding is downgrade option be available only for one month since installing Windows 10, not windows 10 release.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I upgraded an Acer notebook from 8.1 to 10 and like 10 better but does anyone know why, in the downgrade to the previous version, it says go back to win 7?

This pc came with win 8.1 and has never had win 7 on it.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have now got 3 laptops upgraded. 2 from 8.1 and one from Win 7 Ultimate. the 2 newer laptops both say Downgrade to 8.1 and the third does say win 7,


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I found the way to go back to win 8.1.
I was looking in control panel and it had an option that said backup and restore win 7. I don't know what that is for.

The revert back to 8.1 is in windows defender and since I had Avast installed, windows defender could not be turned on. 
I uninstalled Avast and win defender turned on and popped up. That is where I found revert to 8.1.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There is only one computer tin my house that may be downgraded back to Win8.1, but the wife says she is beginning to get used to it so that may not happen. Unless of course Win 10 just turns totally bad (I doubt that) But then I have complete backup hdds with the system intact. Just swap the drive and I am back to before win 10.


----------

